# Installing swarms on drawn foundation



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I normally start swarms on foundationless frames with just one drawn frame of comb in the middle of the box to act as a guide. Seldom lose a swarm.

This year (because of ppb) I have an abundace of drawn boxes of comb that I need to get occupied with bees to help protect asap.

Anybody have experience installing swarms on fully drawn comb?

Acceptance? Any other issues?


Thanks,

Don


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Long as the combs are clean, no worries.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll bite, what's ppb? 

I agree with OT. Feel free to use them if they are disease-free. However, nothing draws comb better than a big, well-fed swarm. This is a once per year event where you can easily get new comb built. This is leveraging your bees natural tendencies. I can always find other uses for drawn comb, so using it in a swarm would be very low priority for me. That's why I typically only give a swarm one frame of drawn comb. Use them to draw comb, if that's an objective.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> I'll bite, what's ppb?


piss-poor beekeeping


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I normally use drawn comb. The hive will build up faster than if they they were trying to build all new comb.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Every swarm I've ever caught and put into a nuc that had a frame of drawn comb in it never absconded. Bees take to it really well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anybody have experience installing swarms on fully drawn comb?

I always do if I have it. Drawn comb belongs in hives with bees. No point not using it and having the wax moths move in later...


----------

